# Brompton carry handles..the latest craze



## JC4LAB (1 Oct 2014)

http://www.offyerbike.com/
Seeing lots of these around at the moment but at £39.99 each they are a bit steep.in price.Leather ones available also at £60 or so too.. Worth the money do you think? Anyone know a cheaper option...


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Oct 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HANDGRIP-...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item3f3cc78630


----------



## annedonnelly (1 Oct 2014)

"Colours of the hand grip will be selected at RANDOM" - that's no use after you've spent hours deciding what colour to have your Brompton painted!!

Looks like a good idea for anyone who doesn't want to fold/unfold. Also looks like it wouldn't be too difficult to make your own.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Oct 2014)

I thought £60 was very steep. But they are beautifully made-


----------



## CopperBrompton (2 Oct 2014)

I really don't see the point. The frame is _way_ more comfortable as a carrying point, and the centre of gravity varies depending on whether or not you have a bag fitted and what's in it, so a fixed-position handle is just stupid.


----------



## T4tomo (2 Oct 2014)

Agreed ^^^

also when folded underside of seat makes agreat handle. I suspect lots are bought as presents "for the (brompton) man who has everything"

Its a solution to a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## Sara_H (2 Oct 2014)

I usually carry mine by he frame, I do ind it a bit cumbersome though and have wondered before if one of these handles might help.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Oct 2014)

Trikeman said:


> I really don't see the point. The frame is _way_ more comfortable as a carrying point, and the centre of gravity varies depending on whether or not you have a bag fitted and what's in it, so a fixed-position handle is just stupid.


Yep. For me, hook the saddle over my shoulder, steady the bike by the frame.


----------



## jay clock (2 Oct 2014)

I carry mine opened and certainly cannot see why I would need one of those


----------



## jay clock (3 Oct 2014)

JC4LAB said:


> For me the main area where I find it cumbersome to lug my brommie around are Airports,tubes and metros when abroad,crossing station platform bridges and finding a seat on full trains,I think the idea is good but worth the price of £60 for a leather one..????.But then what other ways do you spend your money..its just the cost of a concert ticket...
> 
> A dimpla bag is what I use at the moment..


I go twice a week to London. At Clapham I have to decend a staircase, then at Barnes I have to carry it over a pedestrian foot bridge. I have the S bag on the front and carry it unfolded. Then the rest of the time on platforms etc I wheel it along fully unfolded. I find it harder and heavier to carry when folded up. And I do have the Ikea bag but have never used it


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Oct 2014)

Straps can make a carry on stairs more comfortable

We used climbing slings on the Bromptons and Birdys for years


----------



## srw (5 Oct 2014)

It takes about 8 seconds to fold up the bike, which gives you a compact and easy-to-transport package. If you've got easy wheels you can trundle it along in that state.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Oct 2014)

Ah, seen one or two of the leather ones in london recently. First time i saw one i thought it rather neat but on second thoughts superfluous. And something else to keep an eye on/maintain - just grab the frame -it's quite ergonomic at that point anyway and by adding an extra item you are just intriducing an extra wear point/point of failure. So man up, put your mits on the frame.


----------



## soreballs (13 Oct 2014)

Brompton Carry Handle The Latest Craze.
Just about sums it up really, _Latest Craze_. You have a saddle to grab. You have a frame to grab. Someone is making money out of those that need to have unnecessary add-ons. It's a little bit sad really.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Oct 2014)

JC4LAB said:


> For me the main area where I find it cumbersome to lug my brommie around are Airports,tubes and metros when abroad,crossing station platform bridges and finding a seat on full trains,I think the idea is good but worth the price of £60 for a leather one..????.But then what other ways do you spend your money..its just the cost of a concert ticket...
> 
> *A dimpla bag is what I use at the moment..*


^This. (Except it's called a dimpa!)


----------



## bromptonboy (23 Nov 2014)

Hi, I have one of the leather ones, www.raw-uk.com bit expensive but extremely well made and looks the part if you have got a Brooks saddle, it works too. I tried carrying the bike when unfolded without a handle which was fine in the summer months but in the winter in can get nasty underneath the bar and you end up with a dirty mitt, handle keeps me clean.

Love my Brompton, just awesome bit of kit cant imagine being without it.

What other accessories have you guys got? Any recommendations?


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Nov 2014)

Sorry bromptonboy - still not convinced.

Wouldn't you be wearing gloves in the winter?

Summer as well for that matter.

I can't say i have ever had a problem with just holding the bar.

I am sure plenty of other "enhancements" are being thought up for the brommie even as i tap this in.

And to think sales guys used to obsess about minor enhancements to their cavaliar or whatever.

Not suggesting that you are such a status obsessed soul but i don't buy the practicality of this handle thing.

I agree with you totally about the bike of course.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Nov 2014)

We got a new mattress from Ikea recently, it came rolled up secured with webbing & velcro strap with a handle. I thought of making a carry handle out of it but in the end decided it was an unneeded luxury. It was very much the same idea as this & free. Even if buying the materials to make one it'd be far cheaper and dead easy to do.


----------



## Berties (24 Nov 2014)

That reminds me must get my Gucci chain and pedal cover patented,saves getting your suit dirty whilst using the carrying strap,
Some one will buy it !


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Nov 2014)

Berties said:


> That reminds me must get my Gucci chain and pedal cover patented,saves getting your suit dirty whilst using the carrying strap,
> Some one will buy it !


Ah but of course you'd have a chauffeur to carry the Brommie for you


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Dec 2014)

Trikeman said:


> I really don't see the point. The frame is _way_ more comfortable as a carrying point, and the centre of gravity varies depending on whether or not you have a bag fitted and what's in it, so a fixed-position handle is just stupid.


Don't criticise until you've tried. I carry my B a lot up n down stairs on wards etc etc. The strap handle thing makes this far easier.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Dec 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> Sorry bromptonboy - still not convinced.
> 
> Wouldn't you be wearing gloves in the winter?
> 
> ...



An unnecessarily aggressive answer based on sticking your finger in the wind. I've been a multiple B owner since 2009 and the handle is one if the best £40 I've spent on one.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Dec 2014)

Nothing aggressive about my post at all - it started with the word "sorry" to introduce a valid difference of opinion and ended with an agreement. I'd go for a ride on one of your multiple brommies if i were you and calm down-get a grip/handle or whatever on yourself if i were you.

Merry christmas.


----------

